
Resp, a cool chatbot assistant and tracker for cinema and TV Shows - respnass
https://resp.tv
======
arkitaip
What's your stack? Any tips for people who want to create agents like this?

Also, I asked for anime suggestions and got Sherlock, The Wire, Peaky Blinders
among others.

------
yurkin
Original ! But no Germanie in region

